# Vintage Gazelle Roadster



## lowrybicyclerepair (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello,  Can anyone help me locate any information about this old Gazelle Cheetah.  It has 26 inch wheels with woods valves on the tubes.  It appears to be original, even the rack strap is original.  I did add the repop pump that was sitting in my stash.  Im curious to find out how old it is or anything else about it since I can find nothing else on the internet about it.  The chain was still nicely lubed inside the vinyl chain cover.  All I have done was clean it with a wet wipe, and air up the tires.  It rides pretty nice.


----------



## non-fixie (Nov 24, 2011)

A sturdy Dutch bike, on which a sturdy Dutch girl would have ridden to school in 1976 or so. Quality stuff, but a little boring. At least that's what I thought in 1976.


----------

